# CHMSL Delete



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Couldn't stand having two CHMSLs (one in the wing and one in the rear window) so I yanked the interior one because it blocks my view and prevents cleaning of the rear window.

Here's what the bottom of the CHMSL looks like:










Placed it on a piece of cardboard and traced around the outside. Please note that you'll have to cut a couple of holes in your cardboard so the CHMSL lays flat. See the whitish stuff the cardboard is laying on? It's an old plastic cutting mat. Just find something similar and paint it flat black to reduce backlight glare.










Project completed: Here's what it looks like from the outside. Use a good spray adhesive like 3M Super 77 so your plug will stay down.










View out the rear window:










View out the rear mirror:










Very simple and very cheap mod.


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

looks good


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

I like it. I also find it annoying that there's two lights. Where could I find a piece of 'cutting plastic'?
You did a great job. It's looks awesome!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks. 

Here in the San Francisco Bay Area -- there's a chain of stores called "Tap Plastic." Look for any store that sells Lexan and related stuff by the sheet. What you need is around 1/16 of an inch thick -- and needs to flexible so you can cut it with a pair of decent scissors. Start with art supply stores or see if there's anything under the "plastic" section in the yellow pages.

Also, after trimming from the cardboard template -- you might want to trim a little extra off the plastic insert. That way -- it just drops down into the recess that the CHMSL leaves.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey there, B-A-Better. How'd that CHMSL come out to begin with? Did you just pry it up, or what? I'm of a mind to leave mine where it is, but it does seriously annoy me when I'm trying to clean the window. If I could pop it out with no harm done and then put it back again, I might do that. But if I have to mangle it by prying it up with a screwdriver, I won't do it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Hey there, B-A-Better. How'd that CHMSL come out to begin with? Did you just pry it up, or what?


What's going on, GM? Just finishing up the wettest March in the history of Northern California -- with no end in sight. This sucks!

As for the CHMSL, it's very simple to remove. Go in the trunk and remove the uppermost tabs that hold the carpet up against the gas tank. They're straight in front of you. You can get away with pulling two or three -- but I pulled five.

Once the tabs are out -- fold the material down and look up at the metal that's underneath the rear deck. You'll see a few wires and mounting points for stuff like the speakers -- plus the black threaded tabs that hold the CHMSL wire in place. The things you need to find, and this is critical, are the two rectangular plastic tabs that stick down from the CHMSL through the metal. They're about 5 inches back from the edge of the metal. Look at the first photo I posted -- they're the two things located at the top. Just push those up -- and you'll actually see the CHMSL pop out of place.

Once that's accomplished -- just pop the wire connector with a flat blade screwdriver and it simply lifts out. Seriously? This thing just pops into and out of place. You just have to get the tabs to release first.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, sounds pretty easy. I'm always nervous around these fussy little plastic fastners, afraid I'll bust 'em trying to pop 'em out. Sounds as if the buttons that attach the trunk carpet hold up pretty well to removal, though. I'm not sure I'd go to all that bother just to clean the rear window, but now I know that if I was really, really motivated, I at least could do it.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Say....*

That might go with Betty's cleaned up rear end real well.... hmm..... Of course that would leave me with no 3rd brake light.  Wouldn't that be a shame. I've always hated those stupid things.
Thanks for the idea.arty: 

Maximental


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Can somebody please tell me WHY THE HELL every plastic clip on this car is of the 7 prong lockdown with a Chinese fingertrap variety. Holy shet I was getting dammit aggravated.

Sorry guys, just came back inside and had to vent


----------

